# Change Windows' colors.



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Although Windows seems to have the blues sometimes, you can easily switch colors.

First, you want to open your display settings. Right-click on a vacant area of the desktop. Click Properties. In the Display Properties window, click the Appearance tab.

In Windows XP, you'll see a few settings under Color Scheme. But they won't meet your needs! Click Advanced. In the Advanced Appearance window, find the Color 1 dropdown box. It offers 16 colors.

In Windows 98 and ME, the Appearance tab is your first stop. Click the Color dropdown box. Again, it offers 16 colors.

On all Windows versions, more colors are available. Click Other in the dropdown box. That opens the Color window, which has 48 colors. You can mix those colors in an endless variety.

You can change just one color if you like. For instance, I changed the blue to mauve. But I felt the white areas were too bright. So I changed them to light gray.

You can change as little or as much as you like. For instance, you could change just the active window. The inactive window could be left blue. You also can change the fonts, their color and size, and whether they are bold, italic or underlined. In other words, you can really go bananas!

If you want to change just a title bar, say, you can select it in the Item list. Or you can just click it. Same goes for any other item. When you finish your artistic effort, back out by clicking the OK buttons.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, I've got a question....in XP, is it possible to change the color of the blue taskbar and the green start button to something else? Right now, I have it in the Windows Classic mode, because I can't stand the blue taskbar.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

change the look of the whole button here


----------



## Stubbie (Jun 28, 2003)

700mb80min that is a great site thanks


----------

